# How do I hide the circuit panel box?



## sablescorpion (Sep 27, 2006)

Looking for someone with creative flair!

I just had my amp service updated.  The problem is they installed a panel board nearly twice the size of the original, which means I have an even bigger hole in the wall.  Anyone got any ideas as to how to hide/cover this? the original box was framed with crown molding and painted over.  While it could've looked better, it was okay and vagely noticeable.  I don't think that's going to work this time.  I've been trying to come with some ideas and I got nothin'. A cabinet door maybe?....Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Bye the way this sucker is in the kitchen opposite any cabinetry so its out there in the open.  Don't know who the genius was who came up with that!


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 27, 2006)

I've built several covers to match cabinets or other trim in a house. I have also seen pictures and paintings hung over the panel.

An electrical panel is never supposed to be in a closet or mounted behind anything that blocks access to it. But the rules get bent and nobody wants to see an electrical panel. Whatever you do, make sure it's easy to remove or open, that there are no problems accessing the interior of the panel.. make sure you have room to remove the cover!

Opinions vary on the legal issue of covering a panel, but in a house, it happens. Accessible is the key word. I build them large enough to expand with a few disconnect boxes, just in case.

If your cabinets are a modern style, you can match them closely at Lowe's or the Depot, they can order a frame and door to your specification. Then all you have to do is mount the frame to the wall. 

Got to be several ways to hide it.


----------

